# Sourdough Biscuits, Recipe from a friend.



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

Our friend, Linda, kindly gave me the recipe for her sourdough biscuits. Normally you have to wrestle someone to get a recipe this good. Thanks, Linda.

They are quite easy to make.

The ingredients are:

1 cup flour
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/3 cup margarine
1 cup sourdough starter

Preheat oven to 425 F. Mix the flour, baking soda, salt and baking powder in a large bowl. Cut the margarine in with a pastry blender or two knives until it is the size of peas. Add the sourdough starter and mix just until it starts to hold together. Don’t worry about a few loose bits. Turn the dough onto a floured surface and knead 10 times. Flatten to 3/4 inch. Cut biscuits and put them on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes.













DSCF3978.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 4, 2014


















DSCF3979.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 4, 2014






*The Verdict*

These are excellent biscuits. They have a crispy golden crust with a soft fluffy interior. They hold together better than baking powder biscuits and would be good for breakfast sandwiches and could even be toasted later. There is not a strong sourdough taste but there is a slight sourdough aftertaste. These will become a regular in my kitchen.

Disco


----------



## java (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!! i will have to give these a try for sure.

thanks for sharing the recipe

Ed


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks. I do enjoy a good biscuit.

Disco


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Disco, those look like superb biscuits!  I am now craving hot biscuits with honey and butter...yum!

Thanks for sharing Linda's recipe with the rest of us!

Clarissa


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 4, 2014)

Great looking biscuits Disco. Nice and fluffy! Need to slip some of your back bacon between those babies


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Great looking biscuits Disco. Nice and fluffy! Need to slip some of your back bacon between this babies





SnorkelingGirl said:


> Disco, those look like superb biscuits! I am now craving hot biscuits with honey and butter...yum!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Linda's recipe with the rest of us!
> 
> Clarissa


Thanks, but I wish you hadn't said that. Now I want to have another one.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Great looking biscuits Disco. Nice and fluffy! Need to slip some of your back bacon between this babies


Sorry about my mixed up response. Thanks, Brian. They were mighty tasty and will go great with some back bacon.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks good disco..... I'll try them.....   

Dave


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good disco..... I'll try them.....
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. They are tasty.

Disco


----------



## wazzuqer (Jan 4, 2014)

Those look good, is the sourdough starter a common item that most grocery stores carry.  I would like to try them if I can


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

wazzuqer said:


> Those look good, is the sourdough starter a common item that most grocery stores carry. I would like to try them if I can


Sorry, no. A sourdough starter is made from water and flour that is allowed to ferment with wild bacteria. It is then kept in the refrigerator and fed once a week with more flour and water.

There are lots of sites that will tell you how to start your own starter, just search sourdough starter in Google or Bing. I posted how I started my sourdough starter on my blog. You can also buy commercial starters that give instructions on how to get them going. Another alternative is to ask around among your friends and see if any of them have a starter going and ask for a cup from them.

You can make sort of a starter that won't be as sour but would make fine biscuits by mixing 2 cups flour, 2 cups milk, and 1 envelope active yeast (2 1/2 teaspoons). Put it in a glass or plastic container on the counter for 24 hours. You will end up with about 2 cups of starter.

Disco


----------



## wazzuqer (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Disco for the info I think I'll give the biscuits recipe a try..


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

wazzuqer said:


> Thanks Disco for the info I think I'll give the biscuits recipe a try..


Cool, I hope you like them.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking good Mr. Disco!!!!!!




~Martin


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looking good Mr. Disco!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 4, 2014)

I had heard many years ago that every sour dough bread ( or biscuit in this case) could trace it roots back to the original loaf. Meaning that the DNA of the original concoction was the "mother" of all other preceding sourdough breads. Bits of the original starter had been handed down over the hundreds of years.

I was born in San Francisco and sourdough is serious business in that part of the country. 

It appears that Dicos recipe debunks that wives-tail. 

b


----------



## foamheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Ya know what that biscuit needs? Some of Uncle Goldie's kumquat marmalade!

Nice looking biscuits man, job well done.


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Ya know what that biscuit needs? Some of Uncle Goldie's kumquat marmalade!
> 
> Nice looking biscuits man, job well done.


Thanks. Hey Foamheart, have you ever tried apple or rhubarb marmalade? Really nice.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks. Hey Foamheart, have you ever tried apple or rhubarb marmalade? Really nice.


Ok, so here's my redneck showing but I never even ate marmalade till I made this Kumquat. Marmalade is what the little old ladies in England spread on their biscuits or crumpets with tea isn't it. LOL ........ Sorry, but seriously in all my travels never once had marmalade.

Neighbor has this tree full of kumquats, "oh yeah just pop 'em in your mouth and eat 'em whole" nasty stuff, bitter, taste like eating the fruits rind. Yuckers.

So I did some digging, couldn't make kumquat jelly, there's not enough juice, kumquat pie didn't sound appealing, Ya know citrus really takes a bad wrap when it comes to cooking sweets. I have a larder full of Satsuma jelly, and its done well and its a marginal taste at best.

Anyway after 5 chapters I'll simply answer your original question. Nope never had marmalade made from apple or rhubarb. Rhubarb is another funky thing. Friend makes rhubarb fig and a rhubarb faux strawberry jelly. But I couldn't find enough use for rhubarb to plant it more than one year.

I can see with some things marmalade is the only way to go, but for the extra time to strain and filter, I really prefer jelly, even over jams. Nice pretty clear color that just settles in with a pat of butter and melts down into the biscuit or toast and waits secretly to wow and entertain your taste buds.


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Ok, so here's my redneck showing but I never even ate marmalade till I made this Kumquat. Marmalade is what the little old ladies in England spread on their biscuits or crumpets with tea isn't it. LOL ........ Sorry, but seriously in all my travels never once had marmalade.
> 
> Neighbor has this tree full of kumquats, "oh yeah just pop 'em in your mouth and eat 'em whole" nasty stuff, bitter, taste like eating the fruits rind. Yuckers.
> 
> ...


Sigh. I guess my Irish heritage  is coming out. I do like a dab of marmalade from time to time and one made with apples as well as the citrus is extra special. As for rhubarb not having uses, rhubarb crisp, rhubarb muffins, strawberry rhubarb pie, rhubarb orange punch and rhubarb marmalade. However, it is something that grows like a weed in this marginal growing area so it might explain why we use it so much.

Jelly is good but I was raised with freezer strawberry jam and that is what I fall back to for comfort food. 

Someday we may convert each other! The best part of cooking is trying what others do.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2014)

These look great Disco! I love simple recipes for baking. I can see this going into the Dutch oven soon! Need to find some sour dough starter!


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> These look great Disco! I love simple recipes for baking. I can see this going into the Dutch oven soon! Need to find some sour dough starter!


Thanks, Case. I suspect these would go great in a Dutch oven. Dang, now you have me thinking about beef stew and biscuits done over a campfire. 

As for sourdough starter, it can't be that hard to get going, I did it.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jan 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> Sigh. I guess my Irish heritage  is coming out. I do like a dab of marmalade from time to time and one made with apples as well as the citrus is extra special. As for rhubarb not having uses, rhubarb crisp, rhubarb muffins, strawberry rhubarb pie, rhubarb orange punch and rhubarb marmalade. However, it is something that grows like a weed in this marginal growing area so it might explain why we use it so much.
> 
> Jelly is good but I was raised with freezer strawberry jam and that is what I fall back to for comfort food.
> 
> ...


Geographic local has much to do with our "Comfort foods", no one here much grows rhubarb. Since Pop always planted so many strawberries his favorite is the freezer strawberry preserves also. I didn't say they were weren't good. As many strawberries as got each year, we must have most of the recipes involving them. LOL

I had never made marmalade before, but pretty sure I will again. And I understand Apple makes good marmalade, or so I hear.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 5, 2014)

Disco, Dang Nab it you just put a few more pounds on me just looking at them yummy biscuits

Ya dutch oven would be the bomb with stew.

Great Job


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Disco, Dang Nab it you just put a few more pounds on me just looking at them yummy biscuits
> 
> Ya dutch oven would be the bomb with stew.
> 
> Great Job


Thanks, Stick! Trust me, they are low calorie. Have I ever lied to you before?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Disco, those look as if they came straight out of a bakery!

Maybe you should open a B & B up there in the bucolic mountains!!!! You could serve them your wine, and ply them with grand food and fodder! I love the idea!!!!!

Great job on these!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 7, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Wow Disco, those look as if they came straight out of a bakery!
> 
> Maybe you should open a B & B up there in the bucolic mountains!!!! You could serve them your wine, and ply them with grand food and fodder! I love the idea!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, Leah. They are so good I have been informed by a higher power I will be making them often. 

As for a B & B, no. I spent my whole life being at the beck and call of customers or members of my union. Now, I am a bit of a hermit. I love having friends visit and stay and I love time alone with the woman of my dreams so I think I will stick with those. Mermaids are always welcome though.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

That makes great sense! And is good to know on Mermaids!!!! Smiles.

I agree with your lifestyle and how you value your private time and enjoyment etc.. We live the same way, which is a hermit life to some onlookers I am sure. Yet my very favorite restaurant, each day, is right at home!!!

Indeed, here is to great "bread breaking" where it counts!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 7, 2014)

Those biscuits look awesome, I must have me some!  Then add butter and cran-raspberry jam I made a while back or peach jam from my peaches grown in the back yard.

I just had to give my .02 so I could find this awesome recipe again!!!!!

Mel


----------



## disco (Jan 7, 2014)

guruatbol said:


> Those biscuits look awesome, I must have me some!  Then add butter and cran-raspberry jam I made a while back or peach jam from my peaches grown in the back yard.
> 
> I just had to give my .02 so I could find this awesome recipe again!!!!!
> 
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. Yes, biscuits and jam are good. However, if you can grow peaches in your back yard, sounds like your life is pretty good already!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2014)

They look great.

How do I miss your great posts?

I think I could make them.  The starter has me questioning it thou.


----------



## disco (Jan 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> They look great.
> 
> How do I miss your great posts?
> 
> I think I could make them. The starter has me questioning it thou.


Sorry for the delay in responding. Sourdough starter can't be hard, I do it!

Disco


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2014)

Dang it Disco, I'm gonna have to revive some sourdough starter and make up a batch of these biscuits.  Should be mighty tasty with my Gourmet Cowboy Gravy!


----------



## disco (Feb 14, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Dang it Disco, I'm gonna have to revive some sourdough starter and make up a batch of these biscuits. Should be mighty tasty with my Gourmet Cowboy Gravy!


They would be excellent with your cowboy recipe. Have you posted it? I love gravy.

I have served them with sausage gravy for breakfast. I loved them but She Who Must Be Obeyed suggested I may as well shoot fat into my heart.

Disco


----------



## Dutch (Feb 18, 2014)

Disco- Here is: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50336/dutchs-gourmet-cowboy-gravy/0_30


----------



## disco (Feb 18, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Disco- Here is: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50336/dutchs-gourmet-cowboy-gravy/0_30


Thanks, Dutch.


----------

